

The Pyramids and the Bazaar - gnosis
http://www.advogato.org/article/1020.html

======
anateus
I have to agree with the author's faulting of esr's metaphors, but I'm not
sure pyramids quite fits. Complex systems are tough. Thankfully, Yochai
Benkler's now rather famous Coase's Penguin has a much lengthier technical
analysis of how these sort of systems are organized:
<http://www.benkler.org/CoasesPenguin.html>

